# ford 4000 clutch



## Jbreezy10 (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anyone know the going rate of gettin a clutch rebuilt on a ford tractor?


----------



## gearhead (Feb 24, 2011)

The "going rate" depends on a lot of factors. Is it a 3-cylinder or 4-cylinder 4000? Single clutch or double clutch? Are you asking strictly about the cost of rebuilding the clutch assembly only, or for a full clutch job including splitting the tractor? Then it would depend alot on exactly what your particular clutch needs in the way of parts and the labor required regarding those parts. Your geographic location and labor rates in your area can also play a role. So, in reality it's pretty hard to say that there even _IS_ a "going rate" to rebuild a clutch. 

That being said, more times than not it's more cost effective to just replace the clutch components with a remanufactured assembly than it is to rebuild or repair the one that is pulled out of your tractor. A little internet searching would turn up a number of sources for reman units, I'm sure.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Spot on advice gearhead.


----------

